# Anxiety not a problem anymore.



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

well Im not sure if I can say Ive conquered it but recently Ive had this feeling that anxiey is not a problem anymore, when I think of socializing with I just dont picture anxiety being a problem, its making me want to just go out and do stuff, if someone asks me to do somehting I just dont start thinking "this will make me axious" right away.

Theres still "problems" I gotta work on.. like improving my social skills, being friendlyer to people and being more confident, but the anxiety part of it stopped being a problem, I might still have a few awkward situations but hey! we all have them, I'll still come back to this board and keep working on it


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Very cool. :banana


----------



## nachoman (May 30, 2006)

That deserves a dancing banana. Congratulations!

:banana


----------



## S.A (Aug 2, 2006)

*Exciting!*

This is a big step forward! I think if you were able to take control of the anxiety-the rest is what?- secondary,,and as you keep working at things it will be much better! Congradulations. I have some questions thoug...

What kinda therapy or med did you use ?and how long have you been feeling anxiety free now?

S.A


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats. Anxiety is not a problem here that much either, it's more of making a friend. Anyway thats wonderful it's not effecting you anymore.


----------

